

The Growth hacker: How To Guide On Acquiring Users - francov88
http://startupplays.com/blog/the-growth-hacker-how-to-guide-on-acquiring-users/
Startup marketing is more than just a simple pitch and big press day following the availability of the product or service on a site or app store.
======
ezl
I am confused.

I went to the link expecting to find a how to guide or a link to a how to
guide. The page copy seems to indicate that it exists, and says "[the guide]
is here..." but I can't seem to find it.

~~~
rralian
Agree... this is not a how-to-guide on growth hacking. It's just link-bait.
Great title though... I wish somebody would write it.

